# Puffin's Equipment



## puffinak (Apr 3, 2010)

My modest start. Just bought a house earlier this year, I have alot of plans to update some of this equipment.

Video
JVC 52" Rear Projection TV (I know its old, but still looks good, hope to replace with a projector in 2012, thinking about the Panasonic AE4000)
Blu-ray Player/games: PS3 Slim
Streaming video player: Roku XD

Audio
Center: Polk CS2 Monitor line
Fronts: Polk Monitor 40
Surrounds: Polk Monitor 40
Custom DIY speaker stands, sand filled

Sub: SVS PB12-NSD
On a Auralex Gramma Isolation riser

Reciever: Onkyo TX-SR608


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a huge fan of Polk Audio... they make great stuff and sell it for a very reasonable price. Not to be overlooked!


----------



## puffinak (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea, no complaints from me. I was looking for bookself speakers in the $300-$400 a pair range. Like the Svs SCS-01s, Ascend CMB 170's/340's and the Polk TSi series like the 200's. Then I found a good deal, for the 40's and read here and other places they are pretty much the same as the TSi 200's just an older line. At that point it seemed like a no brainer.


----------

